# Aus 3 Monitoren 1 Bild machen (hilfe)



## GeRm4nY1991 (26. Januar 2012)

Hallo ich habe 3 monitore an meinem pc angeschlossen 
1 GTX 460 2 bildschirme
1 9600 GT 1 bildschirm

nur will ich es so machen das alles 1 bild wird 
zuzeit ist es so :http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/imag0104aeovsi5cjf.jpg*

gib es dafür ein programm? 

Mfg 
*


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2012)

Was genau soll denn "ein  Bild" sein? Das Hintergrundbild oder die gesamte Darstellung oder was?
Das Hintergrundbild und Taskleiste etc. bekommt u.a. Displayfusion hin.
Für die Gesamtdarstellung in DX9 Programmen(=Spiele) gibt es SoftTH(bzw. in meiner Signatur).


----------



## GeRm4nY1991 (26. Januar 2012)

würde es aber gehen ? die monitore haben verschiedem auflösungen...


----------



## Gamefruit93 (26. Januar 2012)

Gehen würde es,
sieht nur schrecklich aus.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2012)

DisplayFusion sieht die Monitore eh weiterhin als einzelne Elemente, vereinfacht aber das Arbeiten mit ihnen. Dort sind verschiedene Auflösungen als Prinzipbedingt kein Problem.

SoftTH funktioniert auch prima mit verschiedenen Auflösungen(der einzige Grund warum ich es trotz Eyefinity Karte noch nutze), allerdings wird quasi ein großes Rechteck(aus Programmsicht dann ein großer Bildschirm) um den gesamten Bereich gelegt was zum Teil "verschwendete Pixel im Nichts" bedeutet.

Solang die Pixeldicht der Bildschirme ähnlich ist sieht auch das Ergebnis alles andere als 





> nur schrecklich


 aus.


----------



## GeRm4nY1991 (26. Januar 2012)

ein versuch ist es wert
Ich habe die Soft Th runtergeöadem nur wie öffne ich die den ?  eine cfg datei wie öffnet man den die ?


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2012)

Lesen bildet .


			
				Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Um SoftTH zu aktivieren müsste ihr die dll-Dateien und die cfg-Datei aus dem Zip-Ordner zur exe-Datei des gewünschten Spiels entpacken. In der Regel findet sich diese im Hauptordner der Installation, manchmal aber auch in einem Unterordner namens bin oder system.


Bei der neuen Version wird keine .cfg Datei mehr mitgeliefert weil sie beim ersten Start des entsprechenden Spiels automatisch erstellt wird.


----------



## GeRm4nY1991 (26. Januar 2012)

also wo genau soll ich es entpacken ? 
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/unbenannt2etf5nlkr3.jpg


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2012)

Genau da hin wo du es hin entpackt hast. 
Allerdings scheinst du eine alte Version genommen zu haben(die soweit ich mich erinner mit GTA4 Probleme machen). Bei 2.08(die aktuelle) hättest du nur eine d3d9.dll, kein d3d8.dll, Softth_hook.dll etc.


----------



## GeRm4nY1991 (26. Januar 2012)

Also gta 4 läuft bei mir jetzt nicht mehr  
wen ich jetzt die neue version drauf mache wird es dan wieder gehen ?


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2012)

Ja. Und wenn du die dlls wieder löschst geht es natürlich auch wieder.


----------



## GeRm4nY1991 (26. Januar 2012)

http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/585lfr6b4cqts.jpg
http://www.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/506ben2v95kal.jpg

Soweit alles richtig ?

REchts und links sind 1280x1024 60hz 32bit
mitte 1920x1080 60 hz 32 bit


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2012)

Warum schreibt ich da eigentlich in dickem rot dass die Config Datei bei den Versionen 2.x(das was du bei GTA eh brauchst) ganz anders aussieht und sich automatisch erstellt bzw. wenn man was umstellen will mit meinem Editor erstellt werden kann?

Davon abgesehen:
Wenn du mal ein Spiel hast was wirklich die alte Version braucht dann fehlt in der .cfg auf deinen Bildern noch 1920x1080x60 bei den modes.


----------



## GeRm4nY1991 (26. Januar 2012)

Ohh man bin ich blöd  
Einfach die neue version rein kopieren oder wie jetzt ? 
ich habe eigentlich so gut wie garkeine ahnung


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2012)

Also mal in ganz einfach(und mit deeplinks, ich hoffe die gehen):

Das runter laden: http://www.kegetys.net/dl.php/SoftTH208balpha.zip
Die d3d9.dll in den GTA4 Ordner extrahieren.(die alte überschreiben)
Spiel starten.
Jetzt sollte ein Fenster erscheinen dass eine Config Datei erstellt wurde.
Spiel starten.
Auflösung einstellen und "Aspect Ratio" auf "Auto" stellen.
Fertig.

Wenn du jetzt noch "Bezelcorrection" betreiben willst kannst du noch folgendes machen:

Das hier runter laden: http://www.mechatronics4you.com/wp-content/plugins/download-monitor/download.php?id=5
Das Programm an einen beliebigen ort extrahieren.
Bei den entsprechenden Monitoren die gewünschten "Leerräume" als border eintragen.
Auf "save" drücken.
In dem neuen Fenster zum GTA4 Ordner navigieren.
Auf "speichern" klicken.
Wenn nachgefragt wird "überschreiben" auswählen.
Spiel starten und die neue Auflösung auswählen.
Fertig.


----------



## GeRm4nY1991 (26. Januar 2012)

Also die Auslösung ist schon richtig das spiel geht auch an 
aber alles auf dem mittel monitor die beiden äuseren gehen nicht
an woran kann das liegen ?


----------



## Olstyle (26. Januar 2012)

Dann ist die Auflösung ja wohl nicht richtig.(richtig wäre ohne Korrekturen 4480x1080)


----------

